# init-skripte eventbasiert ausführen

## Haubentaucher

Hallo,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit, ein init-skript eventbasiert auszuführen? Das Event ist in meinem Fall das Ein- und Ausstecken von einem USB-Stick.

mfG

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo Haubentaucher ;)

Ich denke das es mit einer entsprechenden udev Regel klappen sollte.

Schau mal ob http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/UDEV weiterhilft (insbesondere der Abschnitt "Automatischer Start eines Skripts")

----------

